# Lexi out on a walk



## brookiee (Nov 5, 2009)

She loves the camera. Everytime I take it out she just sits down and looks at it. haha. 







She runs back when she realizes she gets too far away. haha


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lovely photos, bet she is loving the snow. love her wee jumper.


----------



## brookiee (Nov 5, 2009)

I can't bring her inside sometimes because she'd rather just be outside and play in the snow. She loves it outside =)


----------



## newdogmommy (Jan 3, 2010)

My dog too loves to be outside in this frigid cold . How long is is ok and safe for them to be out ????
Thanks


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think it depends on the dog, my girls have coats so i think that helps. but you will be able to tell if your dogs getting cold, also remember if they are running about they will be getting warm.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Great pictures!  I love her outfit. Benny loves the snow too.


----------



## murphysmom (Dec 6, 2009)

Lexi is just so cute!! Great pics! Murphy loves all the snow too!


----------

